# 04 MAX SE, Auto, tranny issue



## playadave (Mar 3, 2004)

Just purchased a 04 MAX SE, Auto this weekend from Santa Monica Nissan. It has just under 150miles on it as of today. 

I just started noticing that when my hand is on the shifter when the car takes off I feel a clicking through the shifter as it moves out of 1st gear. No other gear exhibits this feeling. Also, when coming to stop I feel it as it moves back into first gear. I have also heard a clicking sound when this occurs. I will be taking my car back to have this looked at but also want to know if anyone else has had this problem.

Thanks,

David


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Some of the early 5th gen maximas had auto tranny problems. Something might have popped up again. Let us know what the dealership said.


----------



## playadave (Mar 3, 2004)

Dealer called me back and indicated that this is 'normal' on the Maxima and on newer automatic transmissions. I don't agree since I drove in a Lexus and Mercedes over the past couple of weeks and neither of these 'newer' cars had this issue. The dealer is putting it into writing and once I have that I will pursue other options. I have heard elsewhere that this is possibly a solenoid issue and if so I would like to know if others are experiencing this.

David


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Time to take it to a transmission shop and see what they think or simply ask one of their techinicians. I'm with you in thinkin that the dealership is feeding you bs.

edit: a good test would be to go test drive another 04 somewhere else and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

try a different Nissan dealer since it would be a free inspection. If you are not satisfied with their answer contact Nissan at 1-800-NISSAN-1 and tell them your situation. They will set up a file number for you just in case something happens later down the road.


----------



## playadave (Mar 3, 2004)

maximadave said:


> try a different Nissan dealer since it would be a free inspection. If you are not satisfied with their answer contact Nissan at 1-800-NISSAN-1 and tell them your situation. They will set up a file number for you just in case something happens later down the road.


Thanks for the reply. Taken from your signature block that you work for Nissan. If this is the case, have you driven the 2004 Max SE? Have you noticed this issue I'm describing?


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

playadave said:


> Thanks for the reply. Taken from your signature block that you work for Nissan. If this is the case, have you driven the 2004 Max SE? Have you noticed this issue I'm describing?


I've driven several here on test drives and dealer trades and have not experienced this problem. I wish I could help you more.

I would call Nissan North America at 1-800-NISSAN-1 if you can't get any results but try another dealer first.


----------

